# Port Forwarding



## HereticKannon (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey there. I'm trying to host on a game called Crusader Kings 2 and to do so I'm to: (Posted directly from their site)

*Ports to open:**1630 to 1641 — UDP, TCP*
In addition to either turning off or make an exception for the game in Windows Firewall.

I don't have Windows Firewall turned on so the problem I'm having is opening the ports.

I have an 'Arris DG860' which is directly connected to my computer with no other devices on the network.

I have tried opening the ports to the best of my ability:
Accessed my router-->Firewall-->Virtual Servers-->Add

Inbound Port - 1630 - 1641
Format - Both
Private IP Address - 192.168.0.2 (Found from 'ipconfig' from run)
Local Port - 1630 - 1641

I tried hosting and my friends were unable to connect to me, so I went back into my router settings:
Firewall-->DMZ

Enabled DMZ
WAN IP -Shows my public IP Address here-
IP 192.168.0.2

I tried using the 'Port Forwarding Tester' on yougetsignal . com. (I would link to it but I'm not sure if that's frowned upon since I'm a new member.) But it said that port 1635 was still closed.

I'm at wits end and have run out of ideas as I have no firewall enabled and don't know what else I could possibly do. Please, any help would be much appreciated.

=====

Edit: My ISP is Hargray, I have a cable connection. Not sure if that helps but I figure more information couldn't hurt.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Your stated wan ip is a private one which means you can't do port forwarding at all. I would assume this was a mistake and is actually your lan ip perhaps for your pc.

To confirm this go to ipchicken.com and review the listed ip address. Then logon to your router and go to the wan page or status page and confirm what your wan ip address is. 

If the same this means there is a router in front of your router. If this is the ISP and you are bridged to their network you will not be able to host or bring up a web server or do anything that requires port forwarding.


----------



## HereticKannon (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome and the quick reply.

I checked ipchicken and the IP address in my router settings under Wan-->DHCP do indeed match up.

So this basically means that I'm SOL as far as hosting goes? That is really a shame. My previous ISP packed up and left town and now Hargray is the only available choice for me.

Thanks for your help anyway, I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Talk to your ISP and see what the options, if any, are. Perhaps they can open the ports on their router though that is a long shot.


----------

